# hello from boating squatter from london.



## boucaneer (Jan 7, 2010)

hello there, great to see a forum for squatters.

we only have one in england that is squatters org and it is a bit too bissness like, and not enough chat.

i used to roll with the new age travlers back in 92/93 traveling in a convoy around the uk with a crew of punks and hippies, it was a great time and i learnt alot. i came back to london to make some cash and have been squating on and off ever since.

somtimes we used to squat small villages to protest them being demolished with hundreds of squatters.

i used to dream of living on a double decker bus or a hopperbus or a huge barge.

i now have a small boat on the river thames in london and it keeps me sane in the city. 

i would like to chat about techniques and equipment for squating and about lifestyles. 

i look forward to chatting to you in america.

cheers, rex. :cheers:


----------



## Apples (Jan 7, 2010)

Welcome to StP Rex, I'm Apples. Make sure to read and the rules and don't forget to use the search bar. Hope you share some of your stores. I'm a little jealous, London is my favorite city in the world and I want to go back so bad.


----------



## wildboy860 (Jan 7, 2010)

you sound like a wicked cool person, welcome to the forums.


----------



## boucaneer (Jan 7, 2010)

thanks for the welcome, apples and wildboy860. 

i think i am gonna have a good time on this website.

thanks and cheers.


----------



## bote (Jan 8, 2010)

hi, welcome. I´m very interested in houseboats/living on the water. Do you stay on the water fulltime, what´s your setup (size of vessel, how you deal with docking fees, etc.)

Basically, whatever you feel like telling me, I´d appreciate it.


----------



## boucaneer (Jan 8, 2010)

aww man, it's a right pain in the arse here on the thames in london.

the cabin cruiser is only 16' so nice and cheap to move in inland off the tidal thames, they charge by the square metreage for a river licence, keep moving about every two weeks more that one lock/watergate ways so only a couple of miles if feeling lazy or need to be near a certain area.

but on the tidal thames it is harder to find a place to find residential moorings, so i keep in pretty central in the middle of the river on a bouy. i sleep on it 3-4 days a week and go to my girlfriends the rest of the time.

i am doing mainanace on it at the moment so it is on the hard ground, but will be going back in again shortly. i will probally use it as a training boat to help my pals get their powerboat licence.

you can get some good designs for houseboat from a company in america called glenL 
they do a range on ply pontoon boats which range from 16' to 40' foot x 8', 10' or 12 foot.

i dont realy deal with docking fees as help my boat club out with volunteer work and i get free moorings.

boats are very cool and if you can survive outide in a sleeping bag then it a breeze. just like a moving, floating shack realy just make sure you have your navigation light on at night, two small lamps, green on the right and red on the left, unless you want to get more 20th century, with batterys and fixed vhf radio, radar,gps and all the other shit that can go wrong.

i like to keep it basic.

if you look into electric boats there are some good things going on, riding off the back of the electric automobile industry. we let them do the research and nick their best idea and adapt it to what we want.

imagine having a boat that could motor just from solar power and wind turbines with the occasional hook uo to an elecrtic point. it can be done.

if you need any help in pointers to help you get into boating then just ask and i will try to do my best.

alright.


----------



## bote (Jan 8, 2010)

that´s great, got me dreaming. Thanks


----------



## boucaneer (Jan 8, 2010)

your welcome mate.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 9, 2010)

welcome to the site, and id love to hear some of your stories about squatting! you should post some in the stories section when you have time!


----------



## boucaneer (Jan 9, 2010)

ok then!


----------

